# Hit A Big one but Not good..



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

I went out this morning with my friend soon as we got to the feild and bucks and does all around us in seconds and it was crazy..... but lets just get to the point 190 class 17 point walked and got with in about 25 30 yards and i took the shot and it looked great ... I didnt relize i hit a limb tho . it deflected and and i shot him right in he but ..... He hunkered down hard and we chased him acrossed the road and watched him going in to a lil patch of woods and i let him lay well we came back a little later and he got up and ran and went in to the corn field i could not find were he was laided down but we did find some blood i let him go cuz it would b a shot that will heal and he would b fine i just wish that would not have happen ... But hey thats y they call it hunting and not killing deer... cuz stuff happens like that i just hope he is ok and gets over it fine and i wanna c him and just once later in the season to make sure he is fine... i think he will be cuz he was not really limping...... well comment peace...
Dan


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Buck, please go out an shoot the bow a whole lot more and be sure where your hitting. I think it has been said many times on here that you NEVER take a shot until you know you can make a clean kill. Please don't take this wrong, but it sounds like your not quite ready yet. To bad such a big deer may in fact die from that wound. Lets just hope he makes it but if you did hit him my guess is you'll find it dead. That would be such a shame. 
We all understand your excited about getting out in the woods, but please take it from someone that has hunted many many year, make the shot a good one. Practice pratice over and over. I hope you'll do this before you go back out. Your young and have many year to hunt for that BIG BUCK, lets see a nice picture of a deer when you do get your first one. and here's hoping it's a good clean kill too. I'm not picking on you in anyway, just trying to give a young hunter a little advise to make him a better hunter.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

DaleM,

I'm not trying to start an argument here, but he did say that the arrow did hit a limb. Granted, he maybe could have taken a better shot, but hitting a limb is something hard to control. Many times, deer come in and you decide to take the shot, but don't realize there is a limb between you and the deer. Now, we don't know if he had an open shot or if it was brushy, but things like this happen. Just last fall, dad shot at a nice 8 point and the arrow hit a limb and deflected. We hunt hardwoods in Holmes County and the area our on our property we hunt has little brush. Dad just happened to see the buck, aimed, and didn't realize there was a little limb between him and the deer.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

sometimes those limbs really come out of nowhere, if you bowhunt long enough you're going to wound a deer


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The reason I posted that was a few days ago he was asking what to do if he got a buck, he has never bow hunted before that day. Asked what to do if he hits one, how to gut it, how to get it out etc, All I am doing is trying to get him to practice more before he goes out and possibily wounds another deer. I understand he is young and new to the sport but that's no reason to not be ready when the shot comes to make it a clean one. I also understand quite well about limbs as I have also hit a few in my days. 
Again this was only trying to give advise to a young first time hunter.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I felt compeled to respond after seeing coments that play down the situation.



> But hey thats y they call it hunting and not killing deer... cuz stuff happens like that





> but hitting a limb is something hard to control. Many times, deer come in and you decide to take the shot, but don't realize there is a limb between you and the deer. Now, we don't know if he had an open shot or if it was brushy, but things like this happen.





> sometimes those limbs really come out of nowhere, if you bowhunt long enough you're going to wound a deer


It's our responsibility to know what is between us and the deer and not take the shot if there is doubt. We should be proficient with our wepons and understand them. In this case, archery. If I wound a deer, I would rather see someone slap me and say "don't do that again", than say "it's ok", because it's not. Every shot we should say a little prayer, "God help me get a cleen kill". Sorry to sound high and mighty, but we are killing for food and sport and we need to remind ourselves how serious it is.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

GPtimes2 said:


> It's our responsibility to know what is between us and the deer and not take the shot if there is doubt. We should be proficient with our wepons and understand them. In this case, archery.


Very well stated GP that was my point I was trying to make. Again, not putting him down at all, we all have to start at the bottom. But please, to all new bow hunters, practice until it's second nature to shot. I know I use to shot several times a month when I bow hunted regularly, now I use a crossbow but still shoot many times before heading to the woods. 
Another good idea is to clear a shooting zone of all limbs, twigs etc. so you know you have a clear area to shoot through. I go several weeks ahead of time and clear my area, then again a few days before we start hunting.
Next weekend I'll be back out all weekend but I'll make sure I have my area ready to take the shot if it comes. 
Let me add this, I'm sure in Buckeyes defense he had a lot of buck fever :! being his first time out, we have all had that. Take a deep breath and make the shot a good one Buck-- Good luck to you.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

That wasnt Buckeyebb13 that posted the the questions about never hunting before that was a post called harb. Buckeyebb13 has been huntin for a few years I believe , Ive seen some of his trophy pics.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

River, I stand corrected. Thanks for pointing that out. 
Still I will say anyone shooting a bow MUST practice, and make sure they have a clear shooting area before they pull on a deer. As we see even a small limb can throw the arrow off. If you check your shooting area and make sure these are removed there "should" be no reason you hit a limb or hit the deer in the wrong area. 
Buckeye, to you I apoligize, but Practice anyway. There is no such thing as to much practice.
River, where did you see some of his pictures of his "Trophys"? I looked and he has none here.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Im trying to understand your post correctly. How long did you wait after shooting him, before you "chased him across the road?" And how long did you give him before going to look for him the second time?

After making a low percentage shot, one of the most important things you can do is give a deer time. It is smart to give the deer several hours, to go bed down and possibly die. You do not want to go after it right away and push it out of the area. It may go bed down and die in an hour, but if you push it...a deer can cover alot of ground in an hour..or however long it takes it to bleed out.

Also if you still had a blood trail why give up tracking the deer? Especially if it was as big as you say, which if you had time to count 17 points, and field score the buck, you think you could have seen a limb....especially considering your last post, but oh well, just thinking that if you had pursued the buck better you would have recovered it, and hope it is not coyote food now.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Fish4food, Dale, and GP-
Excellent points by all three.
Have respect for the animal you pursue by practicing and using patience in the field.
Hunting is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Dale , I agree , Ive been shooting a bow sice I was 10 , Im now 27 and still practice shooting my bow a month before bow season every year . I feel there isnt somemorestuff I cant learn.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok i shot my bow everytime b4 i got out and everyday ten shots so really ur not here to c me and i shoot good groups ...... and i have shot 4 deer with a bow one buckeye big buck so dont say that neither ...... im not trying to sound mean but dont say stuff unless u know for sure.... glouster dude knows this stuff like he said he has seen my two trophys and both with a bow and dale u complmented them so u should know that .... but really ur heart is beating really hard and it was the smallet limb in the world it is hard to c that stuff..... i do agree that u should know what is in frount of u but i made a qwick set up on this deer and only had a min...... i feel bad i wounded him but he will not die almost for sure it was just the meat i pirced on his but so i think he will b ok..... but know some facts b4 u start to say stuff.... and its ok that u didnt cuz ur human and humans make mistakes just like i made a mistake on shooting so i forgive u ........
Dan


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

River, I've been bow hunting for 30 years and still shoot before I go out at least a month or so. I also try to learn one more thing each year I hunt. I listened to the "old guys" back then and learned from their mistakes. Funny now I'm one of those old guys and still look for advise to help me. Some of the hunters that are dedicated to Bow hunting can teach all of us a few things. The new gear out today makes it easier yet more of a challenge too. 
Darby- thanks and a very true statement there as well.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

and it was not a killing shot so i did go after him right away to c if i can get a shot and make it a good one.... But dont think im an inexperenced hunter cuz i not i have alot of knowledge about that stuff... and my dad has gave me a lecture about it...... but things happen u cant stop them humans make mistakes and yes u should respect the animal and shot b4 u go witch i do i just didnt c the limb cuz it was so fast ... i was mad at myself for making a mistake but humans make mistakes and u learn from them..... so i have learnd my lesson and i will be on the lookout for what is around me.... 
Dan


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye no one put you down at all. All I and others are doing is giving you a little advise and help. At 17 years old you are not an expert at all. I'm 57 and have hunted 30 year and I'm no expert. Take what all of us here have given to you and learn from it. You said yourself you hit him in the rear and started chasing him right away, I think a few suggested you let him lay down for a while before you chase him. You also said you found good blood but give up looking for him. I never commented on that,, others did. Like I said relax and remember We are only trying to help you not put you down. I don't see where I did or anyone else did, if you think I did I am sorry, I did not mean that at all, we are all trying to help a young hunter be a better hunter that's all. 20-30 years from now you'll be telling other young hunters the same thing we have told you.
By the way thanks for the pictures of your deer.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Dale, anytime you want to give any advice, or tips feel free to pm me or call anytime of the day or night. I have been bow hunting for 11 years and have killed several good bucks and am always looking to talk to someone who shares the same interests. 

thanks andrew


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Andrew the same goes from me too. Like I said even after 30 years I still enjoy learning something new. I may be old but I can still be taught a few things  Thanks!! This site has taught me several new things and I'm amazed at the good advise that has been posted just today on bow hunting. That's what makes this site so good.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Buckeye, there isnt one thing I hate more than someone telling me that i don't know what I am doing. I think it is in our teenage blood. Dont take these comments as guys telling you that you don't know what you are doing. Appreciate the fact that experienced guys get on this site and try to help us younger guys out. Sounds like you have a great area you hunt, and I wish you the best of luck this season, especailly as the rut kicks in. keep shooting, I think we shoot the same bow, as well, hope you like yours as much as i do mine.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

ok it is not i dont like people telling me what to do it is people saying stuff they dont know... i take all ur advice and thanks for it ... and the only reason i chased him so qwick is beacase it was not a DEADLY HIT he will not die i peirced the meat thats it and i only found like a few drops there was some on him but it was not really driping it was kinda like getting cut with a knife u only bleed for a min..... so there was no good blood i chased him to try to get in frount of him to get a better shot and take him down ... i dont wanna c a wounded deer this is the first one i have wounded and i hate it ... it sucks but it happens to us all and lucky this was not deadly or harm him so he cant walk and eat.... he can do all those things he was walking and jumping and runing fine he is fine... so thats that and ... i know what i did and it wont happen agin thank for the advise but i also have reasons for my actions like going after him right away ... like if he laid down he would not have bled to death he would have been fine i just wanted to get in frount of him and get a better shot now if it would have been a liver i would have marked some blood and looked the nexted day .....
Dan


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

just because you do not hit a deer in vitals...or "liver", does not mean you will not kill him. One of the quickest ways to kill a deer is to place a shot in the femoral artery, which happens to run right through the deer's back hams, always treat any shot like it could have been a fatal one, no matter where you see it hit the deer, and do your best to recover the animal. Not finding much blood does not necessarily mean that the deer is not hurt, depending upon the angle of your shot, most of the bleeding could have been internal. Also blood is not the only thing to go by when tracking a deer. Find his tracks, follow the trail he took, and go looking!!! I helped a buddy of mine drag out an 8 point last nite, which he put a double lung shot on, and there was almost no blood trail to follow. You owe it to the animal, and to hunters in gerneral to make every effort to recover the animal you shoot, its your responsability as a hunter.

Like i said before, keep shooting, learn from others, good luck in the future


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Buckeye, just last week I got a lousy hit on a doe. It was high and back too far. I had that lousy feeling I would not find her. My instict told me to go after her. My expierence, 30 years of bow hunting, told me to give it some time. I backed off for an hour and a half and got lucky and found her unable to get up. It took a second arrow to finish the job. Even if the shots not perfect, game can still be recovered, but it's important to give the animal alot more time than normal before following. I think thats the point others are trying to make. Also, not all fatal shot leave a heavy blood trail, hit one buck a few years ago, very little blood, found him piled up, hit one lung and liver. On another deer, a wad of lung plugged the exit hole, both of these deer went 150 yards berore piling up. If I went by what little blood there was, I would have guessed all three were not fatal hits. I'm sure as you grow, you'll use this expierence to become a better hunter in the future.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

gp's arrows must double lung 100% of the time. I haven't wounded a deer in years, probably mostly due to shot selection. However my buddy missed a doe on film tonight because she ducked the arrow. Nothing but pure luck that the arrow didn't hit her. I'm not saying to approve poor shots, but I don't see the need to crucify someone for wounding a deer when it may have been just pure bad luck. Find me a guy who has never missed or wounded a deer and I'll find you a liar


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Chase no one here is crucifing anyone. I see it as trying to help someone to become a better hunter and take a few tips from someone that has hunted longer and many more years that is trying to help. I don't think anyone here meant it to sound that way. I'll also agree about missing deer, I know I have, and I'm sure anyone that has hunted several years has too. Good shot selection will pay off everytime. I haven't missed or wounded a deer in several years,( knock on wood). I just hope I didn't hex myself saying that


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Guys...I like the way this has turned out. It seem to be getting out of hand, but now everyone seems to be getting along fine. As hunters, we must appriciate the lives of all animals we hunt. We never want to wound a deer and never find it. I have been hunting for 15 years and I think I've hit 2 deer that I never found. No, I'm not proud of it and I feel bad for the animal since they probably died and went to waste. We all should strive for a clean kill for the sake that the animal won't suffer.

I agree with all the advice all of you have stated here. Yes, we should practice before every bow season. Yes, we should be aware of our open lanes of shooting, tree limbs, ex cetera. But mistake will be made. Sometimes those tree limbs get in the way and often times hunters don't realize there was a limb in the line of fire. The point I am trying to make is that mistakes will be made. When they occur, we analyze and learn from them to be sure that it never happens again.

I said my peace. Good luck to all as the rut is beginning to get underway. I saw 2 bucks chasing Does this weekend and it really got my juices flowing!

Good night all!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

ok thanks for everything yall have said i know it was not a kill hit cuz my friend shot a deer and when we skined it i looked for a aratari and there was none that gave me a lil better feeling about that and i only found a few specs of blood but i am more observant about whats around me and clear shots..... 
Dan
People Make Mistakes...


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

........dont even waste your time posting here folks, you are dealing with an expert at everything,


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been a lurker on this post long enough..i didnt see if an arrow was recovered or not? if so how much blood if any was on it? what color was the blood?? 

i hit a deer last wednesday at 5pm. the hit was high in the back and a bit to the rear. sorry thats the only clean shot i was going to have on this deer due to it position and circumstances beyond my control(it made me). i knew that my angle of impact would take the broadhead into the its vitals. i shot and saw it running away with my fletching on the bolt sticking out of it back. thats what i thought i saw. i was pretty sure thats what i saw, but it was running away from me and it was getting close to dark.i waited till almost dark looked for blood and didnt find any. i found exactly where he was standing when he got hit because of the deep hoof prints and messed up leaves. looked for blood again or my arrow and found nothing. but i was still pretty sure i did hit him. i left the woods without looking for him too hard not wanting to push him out of the area(or across the road in your case) actually i just walked out looking casually and was relived i didnt find him knowing if i did id be working in the dark for a few hours. came back in the morning at first light and found him within 10 minutes of actually starting to look for him. he hid up against a tree in a small ditch area that i would have never found the night before even with help. i called off work because i was going to spend the entire day looking for this deer. i still was pretty sure i had a good hit and was determined to find out what happened to him. it was my responsability because im the one who put the bolt in him. he died from internal bleeding. his chest and belly was one big blood clot when i cut him open. no blood trail to follow. you never know what happened to any animal until you find it. you might think you missed but without that arrow or deer you never know. i got lucky finding him so quick, but i had my handheld gps and was doing a grid of the area when he was located. ii planed on looking till dark if needed. 

i guess what im saying here is NEVER GIVE UP on a shot animal until you have proof that you did or didn't hit him. all i had to go on was my mental picture telling me it was a good hit and i thought i saw fletching as he was running away,i thought. but there was NO PROOF, no bolt, no blood just messed up leaves and what i thought i saw and heard.needless to say i didnt sleep very well all that night wondering did i really hit that good?? or not???well i found mine and im sorry that you gave up on yours so easily.

dont think im bashing you either because im not, bad hits do happen we are only human, its what you do after the shot that just as important as the shot itself. i just feel that you should have tried harder to find out this animals fate. after all you did say this happened in the morning. should have went and got a bite to eat let things settle down a bit then came back and found him. you did say you kept finding blood right..dont be so sure that he will be alright because animals can die from infection too..


----------



## Timmypage16 (Jul 12, 2005)

The same thing happened to my dad with a big buck. We were probably 1/4 miles from each other and the buck ran past me in my stand with blood all over his butt. My dad that he got a good shot but the limb thing happens to him everytime. He has never had a kill with a bow cause he some how always hits a limb and misses. And for those of you that will say he needs to practice, he is very good with a bow just no luck. THat is why they call it hunting not killing right? So dont feel bad the buck will be fine they are tough.;


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

to answer ur question the arrow stuck in the deer .... but the brodhead is not touching anything and there was some blood not much...
Dan


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> Find me a guy who has never missed or wounded a deer and I'll find you a liar


Chase, I've missed my share while bowhunting but I have never NOT found a deer I've shot at and hit. I have also passed up countless opportunities b/c 1 thing might not have been perfect. 
I'm not pointing fingers but I agree that it seems as though there have been lots of posts of wounded deer or unrecovered deer. I think it can't be said enough about practice, patience, and perserverance. If there is ever any doubt about a shot, don't take it, ever. I've personally seen too many people rush to trail a deer, and way too quick to quit trailing a wounded deer. Just chalk it up to 'He'll be fine, he's just wounded" 



> You owe it to the animal, and to hunters in gerneral to make every effort to recover the animal you shoot, its your responsability as a hunter.


I couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

BuckeyeBigBuck........The best thing for you to do is to just let this thread die. Every time you post you just dig the hole deeper. All these people are trying to help you. You are never going to earn the respect of anyone on here if you just keep shooting them down. Go back and read the post by ezbite and if you feel like you still have more to say then read it again. That says it all. You have NO PROOF that that animal wasn't fatally wounded. Why are you being so stubborn about this?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Timmypage16 said:


> The same thing happened to my dad with a big buck. We were probably 1/4 miles from each other and the buck ran past me in my stand with blood all over his butt. My dad that he got a good shot but the limb thing happens to him everytime. He has never had a kill with a bow cause he some how always hits a limb and misses. And for those of you that will say he needs to practice, he is very good with a bow just no luck. THat is why they call it hunting not killing right? So dont feel bad the buck will be fine they are tough.;


What do you mean don't feel bad the buck will be fine?? You are not a sportsman or true bowhunter with that attitude. Total lack of respect for the animal. Your Dad should buy some pruners and TAKE the time to trim some shooting lanes. That's not bad luck, it's poor planning.
I know better than to get into this but some of the posts lately are very frustrating. Take the time and plan your hunt. Take the time and know what you are shooting at.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

i set up my tree stand today and trimed me SOME BIG LANES so not branches any more ...
Dan


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

So, let me get this straight. The arrow is still in the deer, but the broadhead did not hit anything? Are you sure about that. 

Do they still teach english and grammer in HS? Just curious.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Dan probably gets the gist of what everyone is saying by now. There is really no need to beat him up any more about it. I am sure he already is feeling bad about it. There were a lot of good points brought out so I think the thread carried a good message.

I don't think we want to start grading our English within here. I believe we would have a lot of folks flunk the test regardless of their age. The main thing is that we are able to communicate effectively.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

dakota, what I was trying to say is if you've missed a deer, that's just pure luck that you missed it and not wounded it. So the worse the shot is, nobody says anything.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah what i was saying is the arrown was in the deer it went threw and about middle of th arrow is threw the deer REMEBER IT HIT HIS HINNIE and it only went threw about 3 inches of meat so there for ..... the broad head is not touching or scratching the deer thats what i was saying..... And Yes the teach english at my school but since ur a pro would u like to tech me too NOW LAY OFF ME geeezzzz...... like the last guy said i get the point i brought in the good tips and tried to blow off the BS remarks like that one ...... But let me know if u wanna teach me how to talk there Teach.....
Dan


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Buckeye - you think this is bad --try posting you keep bass to eat or threw a carp on the bank to die instead of back in the lake, you would see another 50 post complaining and lecturing from the do gooders on this site


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think it's time to put this to rest.i can't foresee anything else constructive being added,and there's no sense beating a dead horse.


----------

